# 97 pontiac instrument panel access



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess I must be the only one that has had this problem. If someone else did, and was able to get to the instrument panel, I would appreciate knowing how you did it.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a 93 Grand Prix that had the instrument cluster die a few months after I bought it used. They replaced it under warranty so I didnt take it apart. 

Check the local auto parts store for the Haynes manual for the car. Only 10-15 bucks and well worth it. I have one for all of my cars. It should show how that comes out.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

You only waited 23 hours before posting your followup. Be patient, replies aren't guaranteed to come immediately.

My wife had a '94 Grand Am which had several electrical problems (I think the cluster even quit a few times on her) before she disposed of it. Her mechanic (this was before we were married) looked into it a few times but was never able to really figure out what it was.

I suspect a loose ground - they're notoriously hard to nail down. I had one in my '99 Dakota which caused the cluster to die on me several times in the course of a 10-mile drive. I pulled & replaced the cluster, didn't help. Removed some of the other electrical boxes inside the glovebox, unhooked & reconnected all the grounds I could find in there, and the problem never came back.

Don't assume it's actually the panel.


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for you replies. I've already checked all the fuses and they are OK. It seems to me the next step is to check out the panel. The problem is getting to it.


----------



## pondriver07 (Sep 19, 2007)

hhhmmm... it's seems to be a pretty tough problem... :whistling2:


----------

